# well doesn't this suck at least a half dyson?



## millamic (Oct 22, 2011)

For too many reasons, d2usc is suffering some serious development deficiencies. Maybe because we're 'quad band' , tiny user base, I don't know. I was pumped to see 'jpw' stirring the sauce... but now, 'Our' (USCC) dev has migrated elsewhere. I have been a long time rootzwiki follower, and was ecstatic we (USCC) got a forum. But this has basically solidified our nonexistence. Crapsicles..


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

millamic said:


> For too many reasons, d2usc is suffering some serious development deficiencies. Maybe because we're 'quad band' , tiny user base, I don't know. I was pumped to see 'jpw' stirring the sauce... but now, 'Our' (USCC) dev has migrated elsewhere. I have been a long time rootzwiki follower, and was ecstatic we (USCC) got a forum. But this has basically solidified our nonexistence. Crapsicles..


For me, Id be happy just rooting this thing, so I can use my rooted apps...I absolutely love device so far & what a difference in signal reliability on USCC vs Verizon...that alone is worth it for me...no dropped calls...no data drops (on vzw data drops all day long) at home on vzw i was lucky to get 1 bar...USCC i get 3-4 bars all day long, spots I would have no data whatsoever on vzw I got solid 4g on USCC I am actually in disbelief at how bad verizon was...I know alot of it is location, what part of the states u live & for here its USCC without a doubt...


----------



## alaindesjardins (Sep 19, 2011)

I was looking forward to putting CM10 on here and really get something customizable on it.

So, really, there is no such luck for us on USCC? This is a real popular phone... we got some serious stuff done with the mesmerize!


----------



## millamic (Oct 22, 2011)

I was on a bit of a rant. Apologies. We will surely get some main Rom support someday. I'm just a flashaholic, and need more roms. Would love to test. Should try to learn some coding. Props to all you that do this work. I don't mean to offend. Rootziki rocks!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

go to teamuscellular.com. JP didn't stop developing, he just didn't feel like keeping up two different threads.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ agreed

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

